# Cyst aspiration retroperitoneal CPT code



## Maheshm (May 7, 2010)

hi
 Plz can any body help me in selecting appropriate CPT procedure code for retroperitoneal Cyst aspiration with CT guidance


Thanks in advance


----------



## susiekay (May 10, 2010)

Your use of the word aspiration directs me to the 10022 code along with 77012 for guidance.


----------

